# Smoked Salmon



## devildog89 (Dec 9, 2016)

Nothing like fresh caught salmon in the smoker. 
Dry brine 2-1 brown sugar and salt with a little garlic and onion powder and some cayenne pepper. Usually overnight in the fridge then rinse in the morning, dry and add some CBP or other seasoning of choice then let dry for 2-3 hours minimum. Adding a little honey will give it more of a candy look. Start the smoker low, no matter how you cook salmon if you see the white crud bubbling out of the meat it got too hot too fast. I up the heat every half hour to hour until it is set at 190 maybe 200 no need to go higher than that. I keep it in smoke for 3 hours then just continue to cook until done. The pic is some Kokanee from earlier this year. If my other pic loaded it is a few kings and a coho we caught in November 













image.jpeg



__ devildog89
__ Dec 9, 2016


----------



## devildog89 (Dec 9, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ devildog89
__ Dec 9, 2016





These are the kings and coho


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice!

I have to catch my salmon at Sam's Club!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Al


----------



## devildog89 (Dec 9, 2016)

Thats ok Al, but they mostly have atlantic there, sometimes steelhead. Right now Fred Meyer has whole sockeye for $4.99lb.


----------



## devildog89 (Dec 9, 2016)

Thats ok Al, but they mostly have atlantic there, sometimes steelhead. Right now Fred Meyer has whole sockeye for $4.99lb.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 9, 2016)

Looks tasty.

We used to do a bunch of Kokanee but our favortie lakes have become overrun with Tui Chub. So the days of every guy in the boat limiting out are no more. Lucky to get 1-2 a day now.

You use a higher salt to sugar ratio than I do. I use 4:1 brown sugar/kosher salt. brine 6-8 hours. rinse, form pellicle, season, smoke. Seasonings vary depending on the mood I'm in. I also rtamp the temps, but only on the hour and I do not exceed 180°.

Used to smoke hundreds of salmon a year back when I was fishing for a living. Now its 2-3 a year and mostly store bought.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 9, 2016)

I tried to smoke Salmon but it was hard keeping the paper lit  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice job Dave.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 9, 2016)

DD89, Nice looking salmon!


----------



## devildog89 (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks guys.

 Sailor, I have been hearing about a few lakes in NE Washington with a parasite issue, the Kokes are dying off there. There are several both in the greater Seattle area and in Eastern Wa that still have healthy populations.

Craig, you need waterproof papers.


----------

